# Zenith El primero 38mm 1969 metal bracelet!



## Lewis Pang (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

Does anyone own/ have pictures of a el primero with a metal bracelet? None of the ADs in London stock the watch with a bracelet, only with a leather strap so I can't see it / try it on.

Would people who do have one mind posting pictures and also saying how it wears compared to the leather strap?

Cheers!

Lewis


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Go here and scroll down: Hands-On With The Zenith El Primero Original 1969, One Of Few In-House Chronographs Under $10,000 - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Lewis Pang said:


> Does anyone own/ have pictures of a el primero with a metal bracelet?


You mean like this one that sold over on Omega Forums last Tuesday for around $4400/£3400?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

arcadelt said:


> You mean like this one that sold over on Omega Forums last Tuesday for around $4400/£3400?


I saw that posting and was very confused with that all brushed bracelet. The endlinks don't even look right. Every El Primero bracelet I've seen has PCLs so what the hell??


----------



## SCHMIZE (Oct 10, 2015)

He must've had them brushed because they are polished









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phil h (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

Not with me anymore, but still have the pictures. Very different look with the bracelet. I really miss that watch.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

I owned one on bracelet - still learning how to post photos on Watchuseek - but can attest to the quality. Well built. A little bit thinner than what you'd expect but that makes for a light and supple design which is very easy-to-wear. Even better is the PCLs don't tend to scratch like you'd think they would, which is great.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting thread. I have never seen this model on the bracelet either, and from the pics you guys are showing it looks real good. Normally, I do prefer a metal bracelet over a leather strap. However, I think with this model I do prefer the leather. I would love to see a metal bracelet IRL, though.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I like it better on the bracelet


----------



## Baxxxton (Feb 4, 2017)

I really would like to buy it on the bracelet and get an aftermarket leather strap.
The Bracelet seems to have no half-links? I wonder if its easy to adjust...
Any members can tell more about the bracelet?
Thank you


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

While the original El Primero actually from 1969 had a ladder style steel bracelet, I think the reissue is just too blingy and has too much metal on the bracelet. I don't own one yet, but this watch is my grail watch and I want it with both the bracelet and the leather band just so I have the complete set, but I think I will wear it on the croc strap 99% of the time.


----------



## Lewis Pang (Apr 2, 2015)

This is a good photo of the bracelet (not mine, found on this forum from someone) you could brush the pcl to make it less shiny if you wanted.


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Surprised with how well I actually like this on a bracelet.. speaks to the versatility of the piece for sure!


----------

